# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Another pesticide study

## Jon

This one is more interesting and shows interaction between imidacloprid and nosema.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/.../fulltext.html

Does this effect happen with pesticides other than Imidacloprid?
Why do nosema levels show an increase in individual bees but not at a colony level?

----------


## Adam

*Why do nosema levels show an increase in individual bees but not at a colony level? * 
An interesting question. It would imply that there is some error in the experiment that does not truly mimic hive conditions. I wonder that as the nosema challenged bees are shut in for some time until sacrificed, that would result in undue stress which might not happen naturally. (And of course does happen when bees are transported around the US).

The study does add weight to my own belief that N. Ceranae is a silent killer - silent in that it doesn't show up in the usual dysentry of N. Apis and therefore is unseen.
It would be interesting to know if pesticide dosage levels are the same inthe US as in Europe or how good crop spraying practices are in the US. My belief (with no evidence for it I have to admit) is that UK farmers are generally pretty good at spraying with the right dose at the right time. Is that the case elsewhere? 

Although true in this case, why do these studies always end with "More studies are required?"

----------

